# Coughs & Colds



## Tom1982 (Feb 12, 2022)

Since diagnosis and probably a bit before, Josie has had almost continuous coughs and colds. Anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 12, 2022)

Poor kid. We found we went through seasons of colds and I think after lockdowns many kids are having lots of colds and coughs because their immune systems haven’t been exposed for a while. How is she when she’s ill? Sometimes we found a very distinct rise in blood glucose even with mild symptoms. Our team set up the meter so we can add insulin to the bolus (we have a +10% setting and +20% setting) without having to do lots of maths. Our experience is that diabetes doesn’t mean more colds but it can mean he feels rougher if his glucose levels are higher.


----------



## travellor (Feb 12, 2022)

I've had so many coughs and colds recently.
I blame my immune system, I haven't used it for a long time, and now it's catching up with me.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 12, 2022)

Colds and coughs seem to play havoc with glucose levels, and consequently make me feel worse than I used to pre diabetes.  I guess that with all the lockdowns we have avoided a lot of the colds, and now they are more prevelant.

Sorry your daughter has been so poorly and I hope that correction doses and adjustments to doses are working for her.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 12, 2022)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Poor kid. We found we went through seasons of colds and I think after lockdowns many kids are having lots of colds and coughs because their immune systems haven’t been exposed for a while. How is she when she’s ill? Sometimes we found a very distinct rise in blood glucose even with mild symptoms. Our team set up the meter so we can add insulin to the bolus (we have a +10% setting and +20% setting) without having to do lots of maths. Our experience is that diabetes doesn’t mean more colds but it can mean he feels rougher if his glucose levels are higher.


That’s what we found. Poor sod has just got over chickenpox too!!! Do kids (well people in general) feel rough when levels are up and down?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2022)

Dunno - has anyone got a sensible teenage T1 child, who can answer that?


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 13, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Dunno - has anyone got a sensible teenage T1 child, who can answer that?


I’d be curious to know that in general. Obviously Jo is a bit little to let us know properly. But I have seen her BG as high as 21.8 before. Would you tend to feel a bit naff or dizzy or anything when at them levels?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> I’d be curious to know that in general. Obviously Jo is a bit little to let us know properly. But I have seen her BG as high as 21.8 before. Would you tend to feel a bit naff or dizzy or anything when at them levels?


I’m ten years older (14) and always feel sick at levels that high. Coughs and colds normally send BG levels to ridiculousply high numbers yet I had a cold last year where it was a fight to keep my levels above 4! Is your daughter feeling better?


----------



## helli (Feb 13, 2022)

I find high and low levels will exaggerate any aches, pains, coughs, snuffles, etc 
In fact, a runny nose or a flare up of an old sports injury is often a hint my levels are less than ideal 
As feeling rubbish makes blood sugars rise, this can become a vicious circle - feeling rubbish - levels rise - high levels make you feel worse - feeling even worse makes levels rise further - makes you feel even worse .. 
Hence, the need for more insulin to bring numbers down when the body is under stress.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2022)

Well so would I feel nauseous and also thirsty, if it stayed over 20 for more than c. half an hour-ish, also I'd feel thirsty and my eyes and the rest of me would feel mega tired ...... cos all those feelings = blood ketones.

But I have the advantage of knowing what the symptoms mean and what to do about them, ie the fact that I need to do anything at all.  

I honestly think you really ought to ask her DSN what to do and how to handle such things - cos whilst I'll just go Oh Sheet if my meter says 20+ and sort it out, I haven't a clue whether it's considered more serious for a little kid or what.  ie if I was babysitting her cos I'm her grandma, would I do the same for her as I would for me?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi @Tom1982 Sorry that your daughter and you has had to deal with chicken pox along with all the other stuff.  

I would feel absolutely awful with levels in the 20s.  I start to feel rough if I stay above 14 for any period (not a brief spike) .  What advice has your team given you about bringing levels down if they are high, and also if your daughter is I’ll.  as @helli has said it is a bit of cycle once you are up and the insulin doesn’t work as well once up there.

Well worth a phone call to your team for some additional advice.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 13, 2022)

It’s always good to have a refresher of sick day rules from your team. 

My kid is now almost 12 and had been diagnosed for 3 years. One of the things we found was that over a period of about 6 weeks we would need to up the basal because of growth spurts. If there was illness too then it was harder to spot the increased need for insulin because of growth so we could end up fighting high levels for a couple of weeks. If you upload the data and see the graph of the glucose levels or email your team to look at the patterns then you can spot changes and up the insulin. It’s fine to be in contact with the team between clinics. We need to do it less now but the first couple of years we would usually have to contact them at least once in the 3 months between clinics. Sometimes when you’re dealing with the day to day you can’t see the wood for the trees whereas the team can see the bigger picture.


----------

